# what type of fish (or anything in a tank) climb out??



## percyspatio (Jan 4, 2008)

MOm won't let me get a fish that might climb, or crawl its way out of tank. What can't I get. I really want a tank and have to promise my mom that nothing will climb out. She is making me do tons research. Pls help!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

percyspatio said:


> MOm won't let me get a fish that might climb, or crawl its way out of tank. What can't I get. I really want a tank and have to promise my mom that nothing will climb out. She is making me do tons research. Pls help!


Welcome to Fishforum.com.:wave:

What fish are you going to keep? I don't remember any fish being able to climb out of the tank but they do jump out of the tank for several reasons which is why the tank must be provided with cover glass at times.


----------



## percyspatio (Jan 4, 2008)

Crawly things.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

percyspatio said:


> Crawly things.


If you're talking about eels, bichirs and possibly lungfish, they don't really crawl. They jump if given the opportunity and may die if not kept damp.


----------



## SST (Nov 17, 2007)

Snails can crawl out, but keeping a cover on will keep 'em in.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

SST said:


> Snails can crawl out, but keeping a cover on will keep 'em in.


This is true. I had my snail in a tank with no lid for so long. Lol I guess he liked it in there? I never came home to a snail on the floor. I probably just got lucky.


----------



## Sleepwiththefishes (Jan 4, 2008)

Dont get gobies, they will climb out


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Caecilian worms need to be added to the list, tiretrack eels, lung fish.......


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

Fish wise the only fish I can think of that will leave the water on purpose is a mud skipper. I have a lungfish and they don't leave the water on purpose, if they get spooked they will dart off at full speed and since these fish get big if they go up they can blow your glass top right off the tank and then you are left with a big fish on the floor. Arowanas are also great jumpers, as well as a lot of small schooling fish that will jump at night if they are scared by another fish and with out a top could land on the floor. 


Basically your mother has nothing to worry about as long as you cover your tank. Inverts are a different story, like said before some snails leave the water to lay eggs and shrimp when spooked can shoot right out of the tank as well.


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

African Butterfly fish jump often, they must do so to catch the flies and mosquitoes in their natural habitat. Hatchetfish will jump if startled from below, their massive breast muscles allow them to do this effortlessly. Ropefish and some eels are labeled escape artists because they WILL find their way out of the tank, all exits must be sealed.

Good luck, tell your mom she has nothing to worry about.


----------



## Holly (Feb 28, 2007)

Don't forget about African dwarf frogs. I'm told they will work thier way out even though they're not really fish.


----------

